# Will the tormek angle master be accurate with an 8" grinder?



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

I have a Delta 8" grinder that I use on chisels and hand plane blades when needed. Along with a few other blades. 
Wanted to improve my grinder rest setup so the angle ground on the blade is both accurate and consistent.

I saw one place where someone was using the angle master on a grinder with pictures, but can't find it now on LJ. 
I think it was one of the Australia woodworkers that frequently post here.

Has anyone had experience with this angle setting using a grinder instead of the tormec?


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes I use it on a Grizzly wet sharpener and 6" bench grinder. Works for 6" to 10" dia wheels. Did you research it at Tormec - you can download the instructions. It isn't perfect in that you don't get exactly the angle you set it for. Between eyeballing if the flat is flat on the tool rest, the wheel dia setting, and how much the wheel dia changed since you last set things up, it may be 2-3* off. Best I've used to get close tho. Tried some of the shop made patterns- didn't work nearly as well.


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks OSU55. Yes I did some research, but everything I've seen except for the web page I cannot locate used a tormek or other wet grinder. I will find the manual, but don't expect much on how to use with a grinder and not the tormek.

Did you find it to be worth the cost? Would you buy it again?


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes I would replace it. I use it with the BM100 ? Tool rest for bench grinders but it will work with a normal platform and the blade holders from Tormek and grizzly


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

Ok. I don't have the tormek or grizzly blade holders. Not sure what you mean by normal platform. Is that in reference to a tormek.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

No a normal grinder work rest or platform


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

No problems here …










Regards from Perth

Derek


----------

